#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-13
<JackYu> 正在讨论小企鹅输入法
<maclin> 呵呵，有没有录音:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-14
<ypwong> 壁纸投票什么时候截止？
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 可以看看 http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_37_0/libs/python/doc/index.html
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 可以看看 http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_37_0/libs/python/doc/index.html
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 另一种方法： http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8497?page=0,0
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-15
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong saw something on the UK forums
<smartboyhw> 通过审核的网络投票优秀作品将与组委会推荐作品（可能重叠）将一起提交本次大赛的专家评审团进行最终评选。敬
<smartboyhw> Well, who are the "experts"?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, i know two from canonical design team
<JackYu> smartboyhw, the experts list will be on the website soon.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, \o/
<JackYu> ypwong, sent your the meeting minutes of  the last two days, please check.
<ypwong> JackYu, thank you!
<smartboyhw> ypwong, requesting upgrade tests for Kylin to Ubuntu Release Team.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, thanks!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-16
<nudtrobert> Aron, 下午来CSIP吗
<ypwong> happyaron ^
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-17
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Can you reply to the latest e-mail on ubuntu-quality mailing list?
<smartboyhw> It's about UbuntuKylin, obviously.
<happyaron> smartboyhw: where's the link?
<smartboyhw> happyaron: Send it to ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com (needs subscription)
<happyaron> smartboyhw: I meant the archive address
<smartboyhw> happyaron: Go to lists.ubuntu.com
<happyaron> well, :(
<smartboyhw> happyaron, ?
<smartboyhw> You should be able to find ubuntu-quality in the long list
<smartboyhw> Click in it and you will see a link toarchive
<happyaron> smartboyhw_: the question is I'm not sure about which thread you are talking about.
<smartboyhw_> happyaron:It is titled vUDS session
<smartboyhw_> That sort of thing:(
<smartboyhw_> :)
<smartboyhw_> Sent just today
<smartboyhw_> By an Italian user...
<happyaron> ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-11
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, hi
<acgtyrant> http://www.ubuntu-china.cn/desktop 某处有多余的断句你们知道吗？
<acgtyrant> 尾部「点击进入官网 ›」超链接出错你们知道吗？
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong .hi
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 你那边 sogou 还有 bug 吗？
<ypwong> acgtyrant, 謝謝，我會反饋給同事
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong ,没有了
<ypwong> 好的
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-12
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, hi
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, hi
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong ,hi
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 那个新包怎样？ok吗？
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong .链接打不开
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong，开始弄社区版去了，忘记了
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 不会吧，没登陆？
<ypwong> 你在 ~haidian-team 的啊
<wuxiaoyi> lp也打不开～
<ypwong> 啊。
<wuxiaoyi> 刚刚又打开了～
<wuxiaoyi> 我现在就简答测一下
<ypwong> 好的啊，找 lenky 一塊吧
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-13
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, hi
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong ,
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong，昨天开始就下了几次。一只不能下成功每次都只能下载几M
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong，lenky那也一样
<wuxiaoyi>  ypwong，昨天开始就下了几次。一只不能下成功每次都只能下载几M
<wuxiaoyi>  ypwong，lenky那也一样  ，还有其它方式获取包吗
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 我email给你
<ypwong> 稍等
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong，多谢
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 收到吗？
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong ，没有 可能有点大会慢点
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong，收到 在测
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, thanks!
<freeflying> ypwong: how to configure mouse in utopic
<ypwong> freeflying, what's the problem? i don't have utopic
<freeflying> ypwong: the middle button on my mouse doesn't work, it used to work like click on a link in browser, it will open a tab
<ypwong> freeflying, USB mouse?
<freeflying> ypwong: yep
<ypwong> weird, what's the output of xinput list?
<ypwong> guess it's incorrectly recognized as PS/2
<freeflying> ypwong, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8031991/
<freeflying> ypwong, used to have double click to copy to clipboard, and middle click to paste
<freeflying> ypwong, it stops to work now
<ypwong> freeflying, yours is logitech mouse with usb dongle?
<freeflying> ypwong, exactly
<ypwong> freeflying, not quite sure then, i think you need to file a new bug, perhaps somethings changed in X
<freeflying> ypwong: sigh, any developer in Canonical uses utopic?
<ypwong> #ubuntu-desktop...
<ypwong> freeflying, try 'xinput test 9'
<ypwong> does it output anything with your middle button?
<freeflying> ypwong, no
<ypwong> yo..
<ypwong> freeflying, what's output of xinput list-props 9 ?
<freeflying> ypwong, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8032090/
<ypwong> freeflying, hmm, there's middle button, how about 'xinput get-button-map 9'
<freeflying> freeflying@ultra:~$ xinput get-button-map 9
<freeflying> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24
<ypwong> all looks good
<freeflying> ypwong, except it doesn't work :)
<ypwong> freeflying, does 'xev' shows event when you press middle button?
<freeflying> ypwong, after I run xev, it works as expects
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> like magic juju
<ypwong> !?
<freeflying> every time we hit the enter, then we cross our fingers
<ypwong> yay, juju
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong 测试完了
<freeflying> ypwong, thanks for helping me out
<ypwong> freeflying, my pleasure
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 都好吗？
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong ,发现一个bug　在状态栏上从中文切换到英文不管用
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 不是新bug吧？
<wuxiaoyi> 在我开发机器上没有这个问题～
<wuxiaoyi> 你那边再测一下这个问题可以么
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 这个功能时好时坏的
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 我这里两台机器，一台好使一台不好
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong 这个包的debug调试没有屏蔽
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, :O
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 等我找 aron
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<chihchun> yo
<chihchun> 请问中国有哪些大学比较熟悉或参与 Ubuntu 社区？
<happyaron> JackYu: laney回来了
<JackYu> happyaron, great!
<happyaron> JackYu: 让彭欢跟进吧，刚上IRC哈
<JackYu> 好
<ypwong> chihchun, happyaron 比较清楚
<chihchun> ypwong: happyaron 我刚刚整理了一个表 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8034182/
<chihchun> based on Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 版本发布全国系列活动, CSDN 开源夏令营
<happyaron> chihchun_afk: 这是干嘛的呢。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-14
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong ,昨天那个bug已经修复
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 好的，待会让 aron 合并
<JackYu> ypwong, 我们正在接入。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<ypwong> JackYu, 你们要大声点
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-08-10
<freeflying> ypwong: ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-08-16
<happyaron> 表示真的一直登不进去wiki
<happyaron> jzheng_: ypwong ^^^
